# A Periphery-related question



## BucketheadRules (Feb 21, 2011)

What tunings do Periphery use? I saw a video in which all three guitarists were using 6-strings. I previously thought they only used 7s...

What different tunings are used for different songs? I imagine songs like Insomnia and Icarus Lives are played on 7 strings but which songs use 6? Are the 6-string guitars tuned way down as well? I recall seeing a tab for Icarus Lives being in drop Ab on a 7-string but I have no way of telling if that's correct or not.

Connor


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Feb 21, 2011)

As far as i'm aware, 7 strings are in Drop G# and the 6's are in Drop C#


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 21, 2011)

Drop G# on 7s, Drop C on 6s, BDADGBE on 7s and a few other tunings on 6s that escape me.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Feb 21, 2011)

Drop C on the songs Buttersnips, All New Materials, Insomnia, Jetpacks Was Yes!.
Drop G# on a sevenstring on songs, The Walk, The Letter Experiment, Light, Icarus Lives!, Ow My Feelings.
Racecar is on a sevenstring, tuned to Bb, Db, Ab, Db, Gb, Bb, Eb.

Totla Mad is on a six, tuned to Standard D with D dropped to Bb.

Zyglox is on a six, tuned to Standard D with D dropped to A.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 21, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Drop C on the songs Buttersnips, All New Materials, Insomnia, Jetpacks Was Yes!.
> Drop G# on a sevenstring on songs, The Walk, The Letter Experiment, Light, Icarus Lives!, Ow My Feelings.
> Racecar is on a sevenstring, tuned to Bb, Db, Ab, Db, Gb, Bb, Eb.
> 
> ...



Any word on Insomnia? Or indeed where I may be able to find a tab for Insomnia...

[/long shot]


----------



## Guamskyy (Feb 21, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Any word on Insomnia? Or indeed where I may be able to find a tab for Insomnia...
> 
> [/long shot]


 
Drop C.


----------



## SwampAshSpecial (Feb 21, 2011)

hmm... I need to drop G# my seven when I get it


----------



## Erodrim (Feb 21, 2011)

> Totla Mad is on a six, tuned to Standard D with D dropped to Bb.


Awesomeness My fav song of the album on a sixer 

just need to finish refinishing my Ibby


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 21, 2011)

guambomb832 said:


> Drop C.



You sure? It sounds massively lower than that to me...

EDIT: Stop press... just played along to the djenty intro and it appears that it is, yeah.  Just has such a massive tone that it sounds way lower at first listen.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 21, 2011)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...uperhypermegathread-everything-periphery.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/music-theory-lessons-techniques/69157-bulb-periphery-tabs.html


----------

